# Eun-Suh (?)



## OBrasilo

Hello, I would need help reading a few sentences from the 1999 Korean movie, "The Ring Virus".
I already know their meaning in English, and I have already managed to some-how read them, I would just like to know, whether I did it wrong, and how I should read them correctly. So, in other words, I need a help on how the sentence actually go in Korean.

Sentence 4 (actually, just a name): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I take this name is _Eun-Suh_, but it doesn't look hangeul to me. Is it hanja?

Thanks in advance for your time and understanding. 


*Moderator's note:
We have a policy about the number of topics per thread, viz. one.
The other questions can be found here:
끝나자 본것는, 아니면 죽을아 몇살 것이다
이것을 본것는, 일 주일후 이니번에 죽는다
살고 싶으신, 이것을 복사해야 본것는 주그안에


*


----------



## Suho1004

That looks like the character pronounced "eun," meaning "grace" or "mercy." There is nothing else there, though, that would correspond to "suh."


----------



## OBrasilo

- Suho1004: If you maybe know, what's the Unicode code for that character?


----------



## want8

I agree with Suho1004.
The character Eun (은, 恩) means 'mercy', 'favor' or 'blessing' and it is often used in girls' names.

But I don't see any 'Suh' in the pic.
'Eun' is the only character which appears there.


----------



## OBrasilo

Well, I thought the character in the picture represented the whole name Eun-Suh (BTW, how would you write it in Hangul, and in Hanja?).


----------



## lite2073

Just a guess, it might be 恩素. 素 means plain or simple.


----------



## want8

Suh (서) has so many Chinese characters, but I agree with lite2073.
In a person's name, 素 is widely used.


----------

